# Sound Blaster Cinema 2



## rasta1337 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ohne dieses Programm hatte ich sehr leisen sound auf 100%
Mit dem Programm def lauter aber nicht richtig eingestellt , schon einiges rumgedreht aber nie optimal.. z.b in cs go sehr verwirrender sound mal laut mal leise mal zuviel bass mal zuviel 3d sound usw :x

Hört sich alles sehr komisch an im vergleich zu meinem alten PC.

EDIT: Es wäre vielleicht noch interessant zu wissen, dass dieses Gaming Profil den Sound folgendermaßen "mixt": 40% Surround 30% Crystalizer 10% Bass 74% Smart Volume Dialog Plus aus.

Mfg rasta1337


----------



## Darkseth (10. Dezember 2014)

und... was genau willst du jetzt wissen? Oder wolltest du uns das nur mitteilen? ^^

Schalt halt den ganzen effekt-käse aus, dann klingt es auch nicht mehr komisch.


----------



## rasta1337 (10. Dezember 2014)

ja , dann ist der sound aber zu leise... auf 100% im windows und halt einfach überall...

was ich damit sagen will ist das ich verzweifel und einfach gern normalen guten sound hätte laut und klar


----------



## vin vom Dorf (10. Dezember 2014)

Was hast du denn für eine Soundkarte und was für Headset/Kopfhörer/Boxen?


----------



## rasta1337 (10. Dezember 2014)

MSI 970 Gaming AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail  dieses mainboard ( Audio-Boost 2 überzeugt mit hervorragendem Gaming-Sound. Die Audio-Boost-Technologie von MSI vermeidet durch die konsequente Trennung der Audio-Schnittstelle von anderen Bereichen des Motherboards das Auftreten von Störimpulsen und vergoldete Audioanschlüsse stellen eine einwandfreie Signalübertragung sicher. Ergänzt wird die Audio-Boost-2-Technologie durch einen integrierten High-End-Kopfhörer-Verstärker und die Soundblaster-Cinema-2 3D-Audio-Engine. Bei Anschluss eines USB-Headsets stellt die USB-Audio-Power-Funktion außerdem eine gleichbleibende 5-Volt-Stromversorgung sicher. )

Creative Fatal1Ty Pro Gaming Headset schwarz/rot - Hardware, ( dieses Headset mit klinken Stecker nicht usb! )


----------



## Darkseth (10. Dezember 2014)

an nem ALC 1150 soll das teil zu leise sein...?

Kann es sein, dass der Lautstärkeregler am Kabel runtergedreht ist?

Irgendwas muss defekt sein.. Entweder das headset oder deine Ohren, auf maximaler Stufe müsste es dir dein Trommelfell zerfetzen, denn das fatal1ty kommt ziemlich laut.


----------



## rasta1337 (10. Dezember 2014)

das mb soll ja auch ein hammer sound chip haben , nein HS kabel nicht runtergedreht , ohren auch nicht kaputt obwohl schon über 10 jahre gaming  wie gesagt nur mit dem soundblaster cinema 2 wird es lauter ohne die software ist es leise , aber mit der software finde ich keine guten einstellungen er passt es irgentwie dann automatisch an wird lauter leise 3d sound hallend nicht wirklich laut und klar ohhh je hier forum beitarg gefunden der hat exakt das selbe problem! -> MSI Z97 Gaming 5 Sound sehr leise - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## rasta1337 (15. Dezember 2014)

welcher sound chip sollte den hier eigentlich der bessere sein ?! der MB onboard oder die Soundkarte , hab gestern die Soundkarte mal eingebaut und ich kann def lauter drehen als beim MB... :x

Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Value - PCI, Retail, 7.1 channel | Buy in NZ


----------



## Pasakaru (21. Dezember 2017)

rasta1337 schrieb:


> ja , dann ist der sound aber zu leise... auf 100% im windows und halt einfach überall...
> 
> was ich damit sagen will ist das ich verzweifel und einfach gern normalen guten sound hätte laut und klar



Das was alles Lauter macht ist Smart Volume.
Also mach einfach alles aus außer das.^^


----------



## DuckDuckStop (21. Dezember 2017)

Zum Glück ist der Thread nicht 3 Jahre alt.... 

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pasakaru (10. März 2018)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist der Thread nicht 3 Jahre alt....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk



Mimimi. Hab halt nicht aufs Datum geachtet.


----------

